# Why he should have pulled a permit first



## jar546 (Jan 3, 2015)

Why?  Because he has no clue what he does when he charges other for his quality work.Let's see how many 2009 IRC code violations we can find……….

View attachment 2113


View attachment 2114


View attachment 2113


View attachment 2114


/monthly_2015_01/IMG_2173.jpg.bc0e2737ef8dacf6e92bb6e9d806cb02.jpg

/monthly_2015_01/IMG_2174.jpg.0adf45c35ad4a12b211a13ebe88856b1.jpg


----------



## Sifu (Jan 3, 2015)

THIS IS FUN!

Just what I can see in the pic at a glance:

311.7.4.3, Open risers,

311.7.7.3, graspable handrail,

311.5, 502.2.1, lateral bracing (hard to tell),

pick your code for footings obviously,

502.6, joist and beam support,

T301.5, guard post connection,

407.3, post anchoring,

DCA deck manual if enforced, over spanned stringer (missing), incised cut on stringers over cut-less than 5", minimum 2x12 stringer


----------



## north star (Jan 3, 2015)

*= : = : =*



Need a landing at the bottom of those stairs  -  *R311.7.5*

The stairway needs illumination - *R311.7.8*  which leads to *R303.6*

*= : = : =*


----------



## ICE (Jan 3, 2015)

I was thinking that there's no foundation....and then I opened the second picture.  All of the other mistakes aside, the busted chunks of concrete aught to get him a week in jail.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 3, 2015)

Landing is okay

CHAPTER 3

BUILDING PLANNING

SECTION R311.7.6

2012 Edition

IRC Interpretation 71-13

Issued 4-23-2014

RE_12_71_13

R311.7.6 Landings for stairways. There shall be a floor or landing at the top and bottom of each stairway. The minimum width

perpendicular to the direction of travel shall be no less than the width of the flight served. Landings of shapes other than square or

rectangular shall be permitted provided the depth at the walk line and the total area is not less than that of a quarter circle with a

radius equal to the required landing width. Where the stairway has a straight run, the minimum depth in the direction of travel

shall be not less than 36 inches (914 mm).

Exception: A floor or landing is not required at the top of an interior flight of stairs, including stairs in an

enclosed garage, provided a door does not swing over the stairs.

R311.7.7 Stairway walking surface. The walking surface of treads and landings of stairways shall be sloped no steeper than one

unit vertical in 48 inches horizontal (2-percent slope).

● ● ● ● ● ● ● ● ● ●

Q: Can the landing at the bottom of an exterior stairway be the ground or a gravel surface that slopes not more than

that permitted in Section R311.7.7?

A: Yes.

The code does not regulate the type of material to be used as the landing for an exterior stairway. The code does not

prohibit the ground or gravel surface serving as the landing as long as, at the time of final inspection, it complies with

the required dimensions and slope.

____________________________________________________________________


----------



## Darren Emery (Jan 5, 2015)

MT - can you post a link to that interp?


----------



## Sifu (Jan 5, 2015)

I seem to remember that interpretation being in the 2006 Q&A book, don't have it with me but I am pretty sure it is in there.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 5, 2015)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> MT - can you post a link to that interp?


Here you go

http://www2.iccsafe.org/cs/committeeArea/pdf_file/RE_12_71_13.pdf

The interpretation was issued April 2014 based on the 2012 IRC


----------



## Darren Emery (Jan 5, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Here you gohttp://www2.iccsafe.org/cs/committeeArea/pdf_file/RE_12_71_13.pdf
> 
> The interpretation was issued April 2014 based on the 2012 IRC


Thank you!  I find the ICC website laborious and frustrating - thankful to NOT have to weed through the layers looking for this!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 5, 2015)

Then put this link in your favorites and you will have them all

http://www2.iccsafe.org/cs/Codes_List.cfm


----------

